#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Caregiver needed for Canada.

## dharmabum

April 2, 2015  

I am seeking a filipia for home care in Canada. She can be btw 15 to 55. Must have good physical and mental  health. Must have cheerful disposition and good heart.

Looking for provincial female  from a rural  family.

I will pay directly to family and provide SAFE and PRIVATE bedroom and bathroom, meals and per diem for in right candidate. On the job training provided. 

Duties include house cleaning, laundry, grocery shopping, driving, help with washing and toilet for elderly man with special needs and disabilities. 

She will live in a small village in  a Pacific Coast rainforest connected to major coastal city by ferry. 

Village has a shopping mall, all services, high school, college and  Hospital.  

This is directed to PI forum only. 

Please forward to correct location in forum as I'm not sure where this should be placed. 

Cheers,

----------


## Davis Knowlton

How do you plan to get her a visa?

Rural Filipinas from the province generally speak very little, if any, English.

I doubt if 1/1000 knows how to drive.

Wouldn't have the slightest clue how to shop in a supermarket.

Needs a bit more thought......

Above is based on 20 years living here.

----------


## Necron99

15??

Aiming a little low there aren't you??

----------


## PeeCoffee

Realizing that at-home assisted-living / home-care services are onerously expensive the thought would be to go to an assisted-living facility near ones family.

The potential for an abusive situation certainly festers in the seeking out of services from abroad. 
Either the care-giver or the recipient-of-care could be easily in harms way without any accreditation from either side of the very personal 'live-in' arrangement that you are requesting.

Anyone with the proper credentials to make a visa for travel and reside for more than 90 days in Canada would assuredly take a financially secure and relatively independent position at an accredited centre or facility.

Possibly start with a Philippine Embassy (Consulate) office with your inquiry essentially for 'au-pair' ('live-in') care of elderly man with special needs and disabilities.

Then again, might be best for said individual to be cared for in the Philippines...albeit that train of thought would have best been taken care of in advance (which isn't always a possibility).

----------


## ltnt

> Then again, might be best for said individual to be cared for in the Philippines...albeit that train of thought would have best been taken care of in advance (which isn't always a possibility


Can't get medical care in PI on his Canadian disability check....more likely just another  :Trolling:

----------


## blue

Good luck to you dharmabum
I liked your thread on traveling to  destinations as a passenger on freighter ships.

https://teakdoor.com/philippine-forum...-canada-2.html

----------


## dharmabum

Monday April 6,2015

Sunny and clear on the bay today, but fresh snow on the hills above the village.

I know I'm taking a shot in the dark on this but getting desperate. Bureaucratic process is an unfathomable mystery for me and  I lost most of the mind I still have in the bureaucratic wars.

Would that I could return to PI and find a partner in person but my health is beyond travel by air. Blood sugar ok. Heart ok. BP ok with a pill... etc.

 After my last RTW2 trip the bucket list was complete. Taken by indifference and no more goals my troublesome size ballooned up to where I'm now about 450 lbs.

Even buying two seats to fly it would be impossible without taking an attendant or companion for all the logistics etc. I'm shopping for a 'Scooter' as we speak.

If I could reach PI directly by sea I would but still it would be onerous and I plunked most of my modest saving to buy a huge 2 bedroom condo on the waterfront. On ships if you can't walk aboard you are cargo. 

Two days ago the " Sheila Ann"  tied up outfront and loaded sand. She is a small Bulker sailing under  Nasau registration.

SHEILA ANN - Bulk Carrier: current position and details | IMO 9138094, MMSI 308717000, Callsign C6FD2 | Registered in Bahamas - AIS Marine Traffic

Looks to me like someone bought a beach or it's destined for concrete construction. I like to think the former. IF the later I would imagine the mansions of the Malecon getting a face lift. 

 My pension is rather small but I still have sufficient savings to invest in some comforts as I age into senility and final peace. 

A friend sent me this link about changes to improve caregivers getting into Canada. Please spread this info around.


Improvements to Canada?s Caregiver Program


My weight issues are directly related to mental health. Food is an addiction !  I have narrowed it all down in my life to 4 serious addictions and I reckon some people that are thoughtful and looked at food in the Western world will relate. 

My addictions are fresh air, natural light, sugar and salt. I use a narcotic for pain but doubt it will become addictive. Where I live is an epi-center for soft drug use both  recreational and/or medical. I tried many pain remedies on  that path but without good results .

The relationship I seek is a win win for myself and a Filipino family. Canadian citizen ship is a worthy goal for many in PI. The nation has a tradition of sending workers overseas and monies sent home are huge. 

In the world workers from PI are valued for their work ethic and cheerful attitude. They are well regarded abroad in many lands. However to go through the bureaucracy on both ends is onerous  costly and  corrupt. 

Who hasn't taken a chance and skipped the Que to simplify permissions ? A nice new pair of shoes can go along way me thinks. 

So I am appealing to TD denizens and fellow x-pats for help. The 7 league boots are hung up on the wall in my dusty barn. 

I'm mostly a shut in but chose my location carefully. This is a world class tourist destination. I am steps from the ocean and a few blocks from all amenities. 

Presently I'm exploring a new life as a pshchonautical, organoleptic neopagan but it's true,   I don't' look good naked anymore.  Google : "I don't look good naked anymore" if link doesn't work. 

English ? Useful but not totally necessary. I can educate and instruct as required. The basics are a common language. Everybody eats, gets dressed, uses the toilet and baths daily. Everybody exchanges money for food or can easily learn. The cultural differences are a strength this country has embraced for 200 years. 
https://video.search.yahoo.com/video...&hsimp=yhs-001


btw. I can offer temporary accommodation to any TD travelers. if your headed this way let me know. This is an Island paradise. 

Cheers  and good health

dharmabum

----------


## stroller

> Would that I could return to PI and find a partner in person


I thought you're looking for a caregiver?

You'd find that even in the PI women expect a bit more from a partnership than wiping somebody's behind.

----------


## kingwilly

Shut up stroller, he's been fairly upfront about what he is looking for.

----------


## PeeCoffee

dharmabum , that was a very interesting read from 200kg on Vancouver Is. and explains quite a bit as to your requirements.

I am happy to read that your bucket list is complete and I wish you good luck on life's journey moving forward.

----------


## ltnt

> You'd find that even in the PI women expect a bit more from a partnership than wiping somebody's behind.


A 450 lb. behind at that...What's wrong with this needs list for a care giver that diet and exercise coach couldn't resolve? :saythat:

----------


## Fluke

> Shut up stroller, he's been fairly upfront about what he is looking for.


  Is he looking for am uneducated 15 year old filipino partner or a carer ?

----------


## Iceman123

> Is he looking for am uneducated 15 year old filipino partner or a carer ?


He is not too worried about the age or nationality, put your application in.

 :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Is he looking for am uneducated 15 year old filipino partner or a carer ?


He left out the part about porn stars qualified...care givers.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I was in the Embassy this AM doing some paperwork with wife and kids. At the Social Security office which is part of the same building doing all the visa crap.

Quite sad.....Huge 300 lb balding dorks in their 50's, teenage "girlfriend" trailing along behind. Queuing up for "fiance" visas to some trailer park in Alabama. Baseball cap central....

These kids are just desperate to escape the grinding poverty of this place - and the lack of opportunity.

Still, sad to watch......

----------


## ltnt

^ :rofl:

----------


## ltnt

> These kids are just desperate to escape the grinding poverty of this place -


Asia Davis, it don't let you forget!

----------


## Fluke

So, you would like a filipino Wife who is at least 15 years old . 
You are too old , fat and decrepit to go and find one yourself.
You want a carer , a servant. A slave . You want her to go to the shops, buy and prepare the food so that she can then shovel it into your mouth so that you can get even fatter and in return you will send some money to her Parents .
A win/win situation? Not for her it wont be .
Do this girl a favour and let her get on with her own life or a least make a will out leaving her with everything that you have

----------


## BaitongBoy

It's the way of the world, is it?...It's no fluke that it's set up this way...Gives us pause to embrace the ancients' wisdom on themes of morals and ethics which haven't changed in thousands of years...

----------


## blue

> I'm now about 450 lbs.


have one last roll of the dice; lose some of the lard for a nice holiday next winter

----------


## nidhogg

> April 2, 2015  
> 
> I am seeking a filipia for home care in Canada. She can be btw 15 to 55. ,


I hope you understand that for many people, myself included, that age range gives a LOT of problems, all the more so that it now appears you are looking for a "partner".

----------


## Cujo

> She will live in a small village in a Pacific Coast rainforest connected to major coastal city by ferry. 
> Village has a shopping mall, all services, high school, college and Hospital.


I'm not buying it. A SMALL VILLAGE in the rainforest has a shopping mall, college and hospital??
 You will pay 'directly to the family'. ? So you're looking for a youngun?
Sorry I can't red you again just yet.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Sorry I can't red you again just yet.


You've got style, Dawg...I like that...When you do get back to him, it won't be such a shock to his system...

It is beautiful country, though...Even magical, in places...

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> Sorry I can't red you again just yet.
> 
> 
> You've got style, Dawg...I like that...When you do get back to him, it won't be such a shock to his system...
> 
> It is beautiful country, though...Even magical, in places...


Maybe I should red snakeeyes in liu. Yes, that's what I'm going to do.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Heh...Made me chuckle...

----------


## patsycat

This thread is creepy.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I keep picturing a shack in a dark, damp gloomy forest. Small bedroom...chain in the floor hooked to an eye bolt cemented into the floor. No neighbors...just wind in the trees. Who's to know.............

----------


## lom

> She will live in a small village in a Pacific Coast rainforest connected to major coastal city by ferry. 
> Village has a shopping mall, all services, high school, college and Hospital.
> 			
> 		
> 
> I'm not buying it. A SMALL VILLAGE in the rainforest has a shopping mall, college and hospital??
>  .


Nanaimo, Vancouver Island
major coastal city = Vancouver

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I keep picturing a shack in a dark, damp gloomy forest. Small bedroom...chain in the floor hooked to an eye bolt cemented into the floor. No neighbors...just wind in the trees. Who's to know.............


Heh...I like that, Davis...Almost poetical..."just wind in the trees" made me chuckle...

I hope she likes The Wind in the Willows by Kenneth Grahame...A classic, indeed...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Nanaimo, Vancouver Island
> major coastal city = Vancouver


Capital city is Victoria on the island...Vancouver is across the Georgia Strait and you'd have to catch a ferry...Very modern conveniences on the island, and stunningly beautiful...The Pacific Northwest has a magic all its own...

Vancouver is clearly one of the most beautiful cities in the world...It doesn't quite match up to the really big cities based on their art gallery alone...Nipped through it once and wasn't impressed, but had fun...

The real art (what the hell is that), is in the First Nation works...The Haida drawings stand out, especially...And the totem poles, canoes, stone carvings....And so on...

Who hasn't seen the massive sculpture of The Spirit of Haida Gwaii: The Jade Canoe by Bill Reid at Vancouver International Airport?...I love that piece...

And then she walked by...Heh...

----------


## Cujo

It rubs the lotion on its skin....

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
>   Is he looking for am uneducated 15 year old filipino partner or a carer ?
> 
> 
> He is not too worried about the age or nationality, put your application in.





> Originally Posted by dharmabum
> 
> 
> April 2, 2015  
> 
> I am seeking a filipia for home care in Canada. She can be btw 15 to 55. ,
> 
> 
> I hope you understand that for many people, myself included, that age range gives a LOT of problems, all the more so that it now appears you are looking for a "partner".


ooops. I missed that small, but rather important detail.

Say it aint so, please.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				She will live in a small village in a Pacific Coast rainforest connected to major coastal city by ferry. 
> ...


I was thinking about that, and while yes Naniamo is two hours by ferry from the mainland, there are other places like maybe Powell River or...
The college is the key if there is one.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Good luck to you dharmabum
> I liked your thread on traveling to  destinations as a passenger on freighter ships.


Lots of cargo ships have passenger cabins and take fare paying passengers. If you like the quiet life and to go to places tourists don't normally go then it can be quite enjoyable and while not being super cheap maybe better than on a giant cruise ship.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> This thread is creepy.


...so is your cat avatar... ;-)

----------


## Fluke

> Please forward to correct location in forum as I'm not sure where this should be placed. 
> 
> Cheers,


  Teakdoor doesnt have a people smugglers forum

----------


## Dapper

> This thread is creepy.





> I keep picturing a shack in a dark, damp gloomy forest. Small bedroom...chain in the floor hooked to an eye bolt cemented into the floor. No neighbors...just wind in the trees. Who's to know.............






 :Shocked:

----------


## the dogcatcher

:dont feed the troll:

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> This thread is creepy.
> 
> 
> ...so is your cat avatar... ;-)


How can that cute little cat picture be creepier than an obese person living in the middle of nowhere wanting a 15 year old "carer"?!!

----------


## PeeCoffee

patsycat - I know what lurks behind that kitty so no need to beat around the bush with moi... :tieme:

----------


## patsycat

Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!

----------


## Neverna

> This thread is creepy.


I agree. 15 years old? Either the guy is trolling, baiting or completely out of touch with reality. 

And pay directly to family and not the girl? So the girl or woman will have no money to escape? Very creepy - like the introduction to a horror movie.

----------


## ltnt

Help with his homework as well?  Call Dillinger fast! :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Who hasn't taken a chance and skipped the Que to simplify permissions ? A nice new pair of shoes can go along way me thinks.


  Although you do not seem to be wanting to skip the queue to simplify permissions, you are trying to avoid the bureaucratic process , circumnavigate the law , avoiding the authorities and thus avoid all legalities and back ground checks

----------


## Looper

> I liked your thread on traveling to destinations as a passenger on freighter ships.


At 200Kg+ would be more economical to travel as freight.

----------


## ltnt

^or dead weight?

----------


## armstrong

Welp.  The fact you're still alive and posting, did you find a caregiver?

----------

